# Not a damn thing :-(



## indicat33 (Nov 30, 2014)

So we smoked up our whole outdoor harvest already, and don't have shit to puff on. Luckily the next crop went into flower yesterday  Till then, I guess it's the local schwag (since we're NOT paying any ridiculous prices for "Kind Bud"). All you RIU Ganja-Heads lucky enough to have some good bud, take an extra toke for us !


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 30, 2014)

Smoking on that dank Reggie brick son


----------



## indicat33 (Dec 1, 2014)

qwizoking said:


> Smoking on that dank Reggie brick son


We scored a lid it's just what you said it would be -  Unlike most brick in this area, this shit is actually decently potent, maybe my tolerance dropped, but a small bowl gets me rocked, every time. Very few seeds, and a "fuel-like" (resiny) aftertaste. Decent Midgrade.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 1, 2014)

Scored a lid, lol

Showing your age, brother... it's okay, I'm old enough to have remembered that saying from the sixties too!


----------



## Mr John (Dec 1, 2014)

How much is in a lid


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 1, 2014)

Mr John said:


> How much is in a lid


Lol youngster... it's an ounce.


----------



## indicat33 (Dec 1, 2014)

Mr John said:


> How much is in a lid


120$ -


----------



## Mr John (Dec 1, 2014)

ttystikk said:


> Lol youngster... it's an ounce.


Thank you, really had no is Idea


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 1, 2014)

Mr John said:


> Thank you, really had no is Idea


I've found that one of the few privileges of getting older is razzing those who are coming behind us.

You're welcome. May the twenty dollar lid make a reappearance someday...


----------



## Mr John (Dec 1, 2014)

ttystikk said:


> I've found that one of the few privileges of getting older is razzing those who are coming behind us.
> 
> You're welcome. May the twenty dollar lid make a reappearance someday...


It's a part of life razzing the newbies, and holy cow twenty 
bucks a lid...


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 2, 2014)

indicat33 said:


> So we smoked up our whole outdoor harvest already, and don't have shit to puff on. Luckily the next crop went into flower yesterday  Till then, I guess it's the local schwag (since we're NOT paying any ridiculous prices for "Kind Bud"). All you RIU Ganja-Heads lucky enough to have some good bud, take an extra toke for us !


another very good reason to keep the "mistake" bud.


----------



## werejammmin420 (Dec 4, 2014)

indicat33 said:


> 120$ -


Bout the same price in england if converted.


----------



## polyarcturus (Dec 6, 2014)

There is plenty of 20$ an oz shit out there, its just marked up to 80 most places. Lol. Weed so weak you got to roll the whole oz to get high. Fuck that, and the pesticides? Got damn may as well inhale freon. Stick to the good shit you get what you pay for in life.


----------



## FreedomFighter2014 (Dec 7, 2014)

indicat33 said:


> 120$ -


Youngster question. Why is it called a lid?


----------



## FreedomFighter2014 (Dec 7, 2014)

polyarcturus said:


> There is plenty of 20$ an oz shit out there, its just marked up to 80 most places. Lol. Weed so weak you got to roll the whole oz to get high. Fuck that, and the pesticides? Got damn may as well inhale freon. Stick to the good shit you get what you pay for in life.


Yeah but I would rather not get ass raped in the process.


----------



## FreedomFighter2014 (Dec 7, 2014)

indicat33 said:


> So we smoked up our whole outdoor harvest already, and don't have shit to puff on. Luckily the next crop went into flower yesterday  Till then, I guess it's the local schwag (since we're NOT paying any ridiculous prices for "Kind Bud"). All you RIU Ganja-Heads lucky enough to have some good bud, take an extra toke for us !


Get a vacume sealer and stash some back for hard time. Thats what I do.


----------



## FreedomFighter2014 (Dec 7, 2014)

vacuum*


----------



## indicat33 (Dec 7, 2014)

I'll probably make an "emergency jar" and stash it somewhere /


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 7, 2014)

Never use a vac sealer... Just think about it, I mean really..This ain't c&e but it should still be common sense


----------



## bellcore (Dec 7, 2014)

FreedomFighter2014 said:


> Youngster question. Why is it called a lid?


As I've heard it (correct or not), weed used to sold in baby food jars. The lid referred to the top of the jar but became lid for short for the whole jar of weed including the lid. They would hold about an ounce.


----------



## FreedomFighter2014 (Dec 7, 2014)

qwizoking said:


> Never use a vac sealer... Just think about it, I mean really..This ain't c&e but it should still be common sense


Yeah it does dry the bud out some but it keeps it well long term. I don't notice if the potency is affected.


----------



## dluck (Dec 7, 2014)

Not a damn thing


----------



## indicat33 (Dec 7, 2014)

polyarcturus said:


> There is plenty of 20$ an oz shit out there, its just marked up to 80 most places. Lol. Weed so weak you got to roll the whole oz to get high. Fuck that, and the pesticides? Got damn may as well inhale freon. Stick to the good shit you get what you pay for in life.


We're lucky enough to know someone who sells decent "commercial -brick". I found 5 seeds in a whole ounce, and it's totally decent, with a hashy taste and Indica buzz. Great for bedtime-


----------



## indicat33 (Dec 7, 2014)

dluck said:


> Not a damn thing


We'll smoke a bowl for ya, dluck  - Hope ya can score some soon !


----------



## indicat33 (Jan 11, 2015)

Haha, we finally )!( scored some kind nugz  Not sure what strain but nice anyway:  Very strong Pine/Skunk smell, 3-toke potency, solid & long-lasting effects. Almost as potent as our homegrown @ 5wks


----------



## indicat33 (Jan 17, 2015)

UPDATE: We're toking on our recent harvest  They are Durga Mata II (paradise) and Amnesia (seedsman) Cheers  Durga Mata II is in the pic-


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 17, 2015)

indicat33 said:


> Haha, we finally )!( scored some kind nugz  Not sure what strain but nice anyway: View attachment 3329730 Very strong Pine/Skunk smell, 3-toke potency, solid & long-lasting effects. Almost as potent as our homegrown @ 5wks



Damn, that looks liek some Blue Dream ....and Pineapple Express I had some time ago


----------

